
The Daily Mail Talks to Private Equity Firms as it Flirts with Yahoo Bid - doppp
http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/10/dailymail-yahoo/
======
openfire003
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11469610](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11469610)

